
Nvidia: Our crypto business is dead and it's never coming back (NVDA) - mancerayder
https://markets.businessinsider.com/currencies/news/nvidia-stock-price-crypto-business-dead-not-coming-back-2018-8-1027467378
======
mancerayder
_" We believe we've reached a normal period as we're looking forward to
essentially no cryptocurrency as we move forward," Nvidia CFO Colette said.

"Our revenue outlook had anticipated cryptocurrency-specific products
declining to approximately $100 million, while actual crypto-specific product
revenue was $18 million, and we now expect a negligible contribution going
forward."_

Is that due to the bear market in crypto, a saturation in the market, or
algorithms that favor non-GPU processesors?

